# Brush Clearing



## Stuart P (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum and look forward to learning and working with you! I have been following it for a few months now and see some people are asking about forestry mulching or land clearing and I just wanted to let everyone know we offer land clearing and forestry mulching throughout the state of Michigan. If you have any questions please feel free to let me know.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Rates?


----------



## Nuggets (Oct 7, 2017)

Stuart P said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum and look forward to learning and working with you! I have been following it for a few months now and see some people are asking about forestry mulching or land clearing and I just wanted to let everyone know we offer land clearing and forestry mulching throughout the state of Michigan. If you have any questions please feel free to let me know.
> View attachment 264827
> View attachment 264828


I would interested your service and rates


----------



## Stuart P (Jul 12, 2017)

kisherfisher said:


> Rates?


Depends where you are. Give us a call to discuss. 616 312 7811.


----------



## Stuart P (Jul 12, 2017)

Nuggets said:


> I would interested your service and rates


Hi, depends where you are. Give us a call to discuss. 616 312 7811.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Company name ? Website ?

L & O


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Company name ? Website ?
> 
> L & O


Googled the phone number and it came up "Lake Effect Property Services", their out of Zeeland. I remember seeing them at Outdoorama last year, the videos he had were very impressive.


----------



## Stuart P (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey Guys, sorry we were not getting notified when we had a message. If you have any questions let me know! We are scheduling for the Spring and early Summer. It will fill up fast so be sure to call or message us. Our facebook has a ton of before and after shots too! We travel the entire state and no travel charge. www.lakeeffectps.com 616-312-7811


----------



## Stuart P (Jul 12, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> Company name ? Website ?
> 
> L & O


Lake Effect Property Services. www.lakeeffectps.com check out our facebook page too, our website is getting updated. 616-312-7811


----------

